# Start of floundering season



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

Thinking about going the first weekend of March to see if this warm weather is going to bring them back in a lil sooner. Anyone else tested the waters yet this year ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

I was around Dauphin Island a few nights ago and found 7 and they were all doormats one weighed 6 lbs. unusual this time of year.


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

I am just really anxious to try out my new setup. Hoping they will start moving back in soon. The offshore buoy showes water temp at 69 degrees. About 5 more degrees is perfect for migration back in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

They are piled up here in Destin. Still offshore but thick.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm ready!


----------



## RED_DAWG (Feb 1, 2017)

*Bay*



NKlamerus said:


> They are piled up here in Destin. Still offshore but thick.


Are you gigging close to the pass? Had a few stacked up on the beaches there recently...


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

We haven't had much luck on 2 gigging trips out there

Most of the fish come off a Jighead


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

I flounder the Orange Beach /Gulf Shores / Fort Morgan area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

Well I can't take it anymore! I am heading out in about 30 min to go try some spots that have produced before when the water temp got in the upper 60's lower 70's. Close to the gulf. I will let yall know if they are starting to show up or not. Fingers crossed. 
P.S. water temp is 71 degrees at the bouy. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RED_DAWG (Feb 1, 2017)

Plz Do!


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

Well...... I didn't even see a track...going to wait a few weeks and try it again. On a positive note my new light setup works great. Here are some pics in 3'-4' deep.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

nice setup man


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

TheFlounderPounder said:


> nice setup man




Thank you. I am running 6 - 7" led pods flood beam. output of 36 watts each. I am happy with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RED_DAWG (Feb 1, 2017)

That setup is badass!


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

RED_DAWG said:


> That setup is badass!




Thank you. About $125 lights & wiring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

